# Looking for a game in Lincoln NE



## mfrench (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, 
I just moved to Lincoln, and I'm looking to join a regular game.  I am willing to play or DM for D&D 3.5, I have experience with both.  I'll play any level, I'd prefer to run a lower level game if I had to.  I'm 25, and hoping to play in the range of weekly-to-biweekly with people of roughly the same demographic (i.e., regular job, family dynamics to consider, etc.).

Thanks,
Mike


----------

